# SMELLY feet



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Why does my dogs feet smell like....popcorn.

How do I get rid of this!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I always thought they smelled like onions lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

What do you feed? a lot of dogs feet smell like doritos, I noticed that its especially prominent in dogs that fed corn based foods, but its largely due to the fact that dogs sweat through their pawpads.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

On my other breed specific forum they suggested using a 50/50 mixture of Apple Cider Vinegar with water & just spray it on their feet, it has to be the good ACV "with the mother" that you get from a health food store. I went and bought a bottle of it, not bad price wise. They said it had something to do with yeast, and that you can use the same mixture to clean your dogs ears with when they get red and itchy and that it's also due to yeast. I haven't actually tried it yet so I can't tell you personally how well it works, but lots of people on that forum said it was fantastic for the smelly feet.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i have always used acv internally and on my dogs ears and coat,but after reading that acv can encourage yeast i stopped using it ,i havnt used it for 2 weeks now and have to say that she isnt chewing her paws and itching is down by 95%,so perhaps it doesnt suit all dogs,just a thought,instead ive been giving her acidophilus and dandelion but all in all shes so much better i just hope it carries on !!,karen


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My dogs feet smell like corn chips. I think thats just what they smell like LOL


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahhh cheesy toes. We use to use ACV washes but about a month ago started adding a teaspoon 2 times a day to their food and have had excellent results. My guys ears are nice and clean and smell free  I am surprised to hear that ACV might cause yeast, since its very acidic and yeast cant survive in that type of environment. We also started to add it to their food since its a natural probiotic as well.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL. My boyfriend thought I was losing it when I said Bishop's feet smell like chips. It's nice to know I am at least marginally sane (on this issue). Tess's don't smell at all, though her feet are basically bald.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I think the real question is why are we smelling our dogs feet? Lol


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That's probably a good question.. LOL.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

I never noticed if my dogs feet smell lol, but we do keep a box of baby wipes by the door and they get there feet cleaned when they come in from outside.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My one dog Lucky the beagle he licks his feet and they smell also! But I have been useing the ACV on him and seems to be working! But not for the smell a whole lot! Oh well no help here but I do use the ACV!


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Ah, I'm a big suck and when Daddy goes away to work my 2 bed hogs get to sleep with me, I can't tell you how many times I've woken up with a paw right in my face. lol. That's how I know mine are stinky :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i had to smell my dog's feet because of this thread...

i don't know what feet are supposed to smell like, but they seem to smell like feet that walk barefoot and don't shower.


----------

